# Stuffed Endive leaves



## kadesma (Jun 22, 2013)

In a Med bowl, mash 8 oz. of creamy gorgonzola and 4 oz of mascarpone. Stir in just enough milk to make the mixture spreadable. Arrange Belgian endive leaves about 4 separated into separate leaves on a platter now spoon the cheese mix into the leaves sprinkle with  chopped walnuts that you've add brown sugar to sweeten.  serve immediately. 
kades


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 22, 2013)

sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 25, 2013)

simonbaker said:


> sounds yummy! Thanks for sharing!


 Your welcome.
kades


----------

